

The Roller Coaster Designed to Kill Its Passengers - OwGrk
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2013/10/rollercoaster-designed-kill-passengers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TodayIFoundOut+%28Today+I+Found+Out%29

======
smoyer
Intrusive ads need a way of (eventually) dismissing them ... I never actually
saw a slice of the article.

